
Doom 3 with Web Technology - doener
https://wasm.continuation-labs.com/d3demo/
======
fny
I'm almost in tears. When I was a kid, I had a copy of this game, but could
never play it since my computer was such trash for the time.

And now it's running in my browser at 60 fps.

I guess this is a bit like how people who worked with punchcards must feel.

